# Walking Dead



## afbrat (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone on here watch The Walking Dead on AMC?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 25, 2015)

I've tried, because my cousin is addicted and loves the show, but I just can't enjoy all the zombie gore stuff. The story line is good, and I enjoy that, but the gore factor is a major turnoff, so I don't watch.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 25, 2015)

It is pretty gory. I don't particularly like that part of it, but I love the show. Interesting fact, I am from the same hometown as the creators of the comics.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 25, 2015)

Not a good night for TWD fans.


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

I follow the series as well but as the time goes by the story is getting slower.  Gonna change to Fear of The Walking Dead instead. So far so good.


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 26, 2015)

Started it, and got a season or two in, then kinda lost interest. 
It is a good show though, the characters are all pretty well developed, the storyline is interesting, and the special effects are really amazing.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 26, 2015)

Was so seriously hooked for ages then life caught up and I got behind. I am a marathon catcherupper though and the fella and I will watch all the seasons of a show in two weekends (or however long it takes, kind of like reading books I guess) and we haven't gotten around to catching up on WD yet. But I heard what happened tonight and just.....O.M.G.....


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 26, 2015)

all I can say without giving away too mayny spoilers is NOOOOOO this totally ruins the Negan arc


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'm still in shock!  I'm not too happy at the moment. And to have to wait all week to see where this is going... Ugh!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

mymy said:


> I follow the series as well but as the time goes by the story is getting slower.  Gonna change to Fear of The Walking Dead instead. So far so good.




Yes, some episodes are slower than others, but so far this season there really hasn't been time to breathe for all the stuff happening. To me Fear the Walking Dead was so boring until the last two episodes. And I don't like ANY of those characters. I think I'm a bit guilty of comparing them to TWD


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 26, 2015)

I've actually been waiting for this to happen, not saddened at all.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

Looking back, you can see it coming, but I still wasn't ready for it. I'm anxious to see what happens next week. This season so far has been really good. Can't wait to see what happens next!  You just never know what's going to happen on this show!


----------



## Bamagirl (Oct 26, 2015)

I KNEW it was coming, but still wasn't prepared for it. 

Anyone else love to see Yvette Nicole Brown on Talking Dead? She always points out so many things I missed.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh yes!  I love Yvette!  She always has good insight.


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Yes, some episodes are slower than others, but so far this season there really hasn't been time to breathe for all the stuff happening. To me Fear the Walking Dead was so boring until the last two episodes. And I don't like ANY of those characters. I think I'm a bit guilty of comparing them to TWD



I'm wishing FTWD to get better soon. I have complete series of TWD too because I love zombies so much. As long they are zombies, I'll watch them no matter what.  Haha


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 26, 2015)

mymy said:


> I'm wishing FTWD to get better soon. I have complete series of TWD too because I love zombies so much. *As long they are zombies, I'll watch them no matter what.*  Haha



Even _Z Nation_?  That one is so campy that I'm having trouble with it. The cheese wheel recently? :Kitten Love:  Still on the DVR schedule, but it tends to build up two or three episodes in the queue before I make myself watch it.

I'm having trouble with _Fear_, and was thinking of giving it up before the last couple episodes redeemed it a bit.  We'll see next season.

As for last night:


Spoiler



Not sure Glenn is actually dead.  From _Talking_ we know that he'll be back in some capacity - whether perfectly OK, as walker, or just in flashback we don't know yet.  I'm hoping that the guts we saw were Nicholas's and he comes back, if only to avoid seeing Maggie mope around for the rest of the season.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

Spoiler



I'm actually wondering if that was Nick's guts too, but even if so I can't figure out how he would get out of that situation. That being said, I'm wondering if Maggie is pregnant, and that will somehow tie into us seeing Glen again.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess the spoiler tag doesn't work here.  <_<


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 26, 2015)

I love Z nation, like it better then TWD actually. It is corny but thats why I like it, there is only so much serious zombie movies I can take so it refreshing to see some humor.


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

BrewerGeorge said:


> z nation



Z nation? Alright imma add it up in my dload list.  Better than twd and ftwd?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 26, 2015)

I would guess that most people will not agree that znation is better then walking. When I said corny, I mean really really corny.  
So far there has been a zombie filled tornado, zombie bear, zombie baby, a giant cheese wheel rolling across america taking out zombies, a zombie log jamb on the Mississippi, zombie strippers and Z weed. Oh and one of the main characters has turned blue, very weird.

How is fear the walking dead turning out? I tried to watch it but there was too much family drama with the angsty teenagers and arguments. When I watch zombie stuff, I want zombies and gore.


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 26, 2015)

I LOVE WD!! Been with it since the beginning and cannot digest what just happened last night.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 26, 2015)

The only zombie show on now that I enjoy is IZombie.  

TWD is just soooo   gory.  I mean, I stopped watching Gotham after the eyeball incident.  >Shudder<

Its funny, I had lasik surgery, and that did not bother me a bit. But even suggest and eye gouge and I curl up in a ball.  

ANd we won't talk about the reactions the spatter fest TWD give me.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

BrewerGeorge said:


> I guess the spoiler tag doesn't work here.  <_<




Works on the app. I had to click through to the web version


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never heard of IZombie. What station does that come on?  Although I'm pretty sure TWD has forever spoiled me to any other zombie shows


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 26, 2015)

It is on the CW.  It is based off of a comic book I believe. 

The main character is a zombie who works in a crime lab doing autopsies.  She is relatively normal as long as she gets enough brains to eat, but if she gets hungry she turns into a your typical monster zombie.  

One of the side effects is that when she eats the brains of dead people, she takes on their skills, personalities and some of their memories.  So she uses this to help solve murders.  

It is a fun show - but not really horror.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 26, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> It is on the CW.  It is based off of a comic book I believe.
> 
> The main character is a zombie who works in a crime lab doing autopsies.  She is relatively normal as long as she gets enough brains to eat, but if she gets hungry she turns into a your typical monster zombie.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  It's basically a "magic detective" formula show with _deus ex zombie_ solving the crimes, crossed with a superhero show, and a light dusting of _Quantum Leap_ as the main character's personality changes every episode.  As a CW show, it's full of pretty, young people and light storylines.  It is well done for what it is, though, with clever and witty writing.  The main character is played by Rose McIver who does a great job.

I recommend it if you like the lighter fare, but don't expect anything close to the gore of TWD, or its powerful episodes like _The Grove_, or last night's _Thank You_.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh I am perfectly fine with dark & gritty.  I was really enjoying the Fish story line on Gotham until THAT scene. I love American Horror Story, tho that pushes my limits.   I just don't think dark and gritty requires gore.    I have no problems with people who like gore.  My partner thinks stuff like that is funny, simply because is so over the top.  He has the good sense to know it is not real - where my crazy imagination takes it and runs off to wild and woolly places with it.

I have seen season 1 and most of season 2, and a little of 3.  The story is pretty epic.  And the casting is grand.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 26, 2015)

You just can't beat the cast of TWD. Their casting director is a genius!  And the story line is definitely epic!  Too many twists and turns. Every time you think you have something figured out, they go and change it!  Carol is the perfect example of this. I love it!


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

I cannot comment more on FTWD as I only have watched few episodes but for me it is quite good nevertheless. izombie is also a good show.  Modernized zombies. Right now I am an avid fan of The Strain.  It's not zombi-ish but more like infections by helminth that turns people into creepy creatures.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 26, 2015)

mymy said:


> I cannot comment more on FTWD as I only have watched few episodes but for me it is quite good nevertheless. izombie is also a good show.  Modernized zombies. Right now I am an avid fan of The Strain.  It's not zombi-ish but more like infections by helminth that turns people into creepy creatures.



The Strain is vampires.  More like Brian Lumley vampires.   And I really like vampires and werewolves.    True Blood, the first 6 or so Anita Blake books, Anne Rice...


----------



## mymy (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh yeah.  They are scared of sunlight.  Haha


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2015)

My husband loves the show. I can't even be in the same room when it's on - the zombie noises just oog me out too much.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 30, 2015)

I really tried to get into the strain but couldn't. I watched the first season and a few episodes of season 2 but it was so slow and most of the character are terrible, I just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## mymy (Oct 30, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I really tried to get into the strain but couldn't. I watched the first season and a few episodes of season 2 but it was so slow and most of the character are terrible, I just couldn't do it anymore.



Haha! For me it's quite cool even though there's less blood showing right now.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 30, 2015)

Part of my problem is when I watch monster movies, I want to see the monsters doing what they do. The strain is way too focused on the survivors and the cure. Besides people being bitten and turning, we never really get to see why the monsters are so bad or all the evil that they can do.
Plus I really hate the CDC guy and his kid, in a really vampire apocalypse, neither wouldn't have survived.


----------



## mymy (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes I have to agree with your statement. They made it look fine rather than chaotic gore fights.


----------



## seven (Nov 6, 2015)

I love this series. I watch it religiously every monday!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 6, 2015)

I was really disappointed with the strain. Guillermo del torro is one of my favourite directors. I love pan's labyrinth and the orphanage so I watched the strain with such high hopes and they were completely dashed. His animated kids film day of the dead is one of my favourite kids movies too. I am looking forward to the Crimson peak though, have to go and see that soon.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone else upset that the last Walking Dead episode, which was a half hour longer than usual, was completely about Morgan?


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 6, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Anyone else upset that the last Walking Dead episode, which was a half hour longer than usual, was completely about Morgan?



I was surprised I enjoyed it. When it started I said to my hubs "WTH? It's all about Morgan?? Who cares?" ha ha. But I ended up liking it more than I thought I would. Even got all the quiz questions right, so I must have been paying attention.


----------

